# Military Morrow Eclipse Hub Sets



## JOHN DANGER (Feb 1, 2016)

After a chance meeting with a Whizzer collector while looking at a Cycletruck and asking about any spare parts as I was looking for an Eclipse front hub , I was happy to get a messege from him that he had a front and rear matching set. years ago he bought a wheel set and removed the hubs, he remembered that they were army green, I drove over to see them and was able to make a deal.

as you can see some of the original paint is still there


----------



## johan willaert (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice find!


----------



## izee2 (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice find. If you ever decide you don't want them...I would be happy to give them a home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOHN DANGER (Feb 2, 2016)

also as you can see the hub is 1942 dated , and this set originally had the clincher or Worksman style flat rim


----------



## 37schwinn (Feb 3, 2016)

Wow, nice find. 

I think these would have been perfect for Mr Columbias Marine MG he just finished, especially if you can track down those original rims that were on it. 

Albert


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 3, 2016)

Geeze, very nice! I'm still looking for a set.


----------



## JOHN DANGER (Feb 4, 2016)

37schwinn said:


> Wow, nice find.
> 
> I think these would have been perfect for Mr Columbias Marine MG he just finished, especially if you can track down those original rims that were on it.
> 
> Albert



those clincher rims are available new from Worksman , in steel


----------



## Mramos (Feb 26, 2016)

Great find, Gorgeous set


----------



## Romance1984 (Mar 3, 2016)

Very nice, it makes me understand more.
holiday palace เข้าไม่ได้


----------



## JOHN DANGER (Apr 27, 2016)

turns out I will not be using these , I will offer them up to forum members here before I put them up for sale on ebay, I have sent pms to the 2 that commented on this post that they were looking for some

the price is a ridiculous $500 , they are a matched set , and you all know how hard they are to find now, the rear has a chrome arm and dust cover and worn teeth but can be sorted out with common donor parts


----------



## JOHN DANGER (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## JOHN DANGER (Apr 27, 2016)

there is a deal pending ,seems these will be of to a good new home.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice Heavy Duty Hubs!


----------



## Bozman (May 3, 2016)

If the deal falls thru I'm your man for those hubs. I'm in need of an Eclipse front hub to finish off my 1942 Columbia G519.


----------



## JOHN DANGER (May 4, 2016)

done and paid for, I will keep an eye open for another for you


----------

